
GitHub-first-commit - jcwsw129
https://github.com/Wushaowei001/github-first-commit
======
jcwsw129
I made a chrome extension to enable you to navigate to the first page of
github commits page. Inspired by:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10610065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10610065)

